# The Stickley Story



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

For all you Mission Style and Stickley furniture buffs, and it shows the process and some of the joinery:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Great story, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for posting.

I gather they are one of the very few still manufacturing furniture in the US?


----------

